# Sony BDP-CX960 (018 firmware) screen reset on quit from DVD/BR



## SVSandKlipschFan (Jan 8, 2011)

Overall I love this player (far from perfect - lots of things but wish there was some setting or fix for the frequent "screen refresh/reset" I'm seeing almost every time I quit from a BR/DVD disc. (maybe I'm wrong but it seems worse about this since I updated to the 108 firmware - but I could be wrong)

using it with a (sams club 2009 'black friday" special, latest firmware they listed) Philips 52in LCD (120hz, not LED backlit) TV via a Pioneer 1020 receiver.

not a big deal but annoying - quitting back to the 960's interface almost always results (a few seconds later after seeing the DVD listings) the TV's display going black for a couple seconds and what appears to be a mode refresh... Maybe I need to dig deeper to into the 1020's settings (I think I set that port to fixed 1080P).

I kept a copy of the previous 015 firmware for the sony but avoiding trying a backflash (if that's possible).
Maybe just my bad memory but I didn't think this was as bad with the previous firmware.

I looked in the sony 960 setup and didn't see anything that may affect this... but maybe I'm missing something (on the sony or the Pio 1020 settings) - or maybe I just didn't notice it before and this is typical.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I miss my 400 DVD Changer that stopped reading DVD's last year. However, mostly I am steamed after literally spending hundreds of hours titling DVD's only to have it break in less than 2 years.

Thankfully, the BDP Changers automatically load the information without having to bring out a Keyboard to title information. As to the Firmware, usually you cannot reflash earlier FW once you have loaded new FW.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

